

China has 8 cities with bigger bike share systems than all of America - dodders
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/26/6069821/bike-share-china-world-data/in/5579561

======
lutusp
This shouldn't come as a surprise -- there are more people learning English in
China, than there are English speakers in the U.S..

Also I suspect the Chinese don't try to steal or destroy the free bikes, a
common problem elsewhere.

